

How to Convert 97% of Visitors Who Do Not Fill Out Contact Form - dmitrydragilev
http://www.criminallyprolific.com/2014/03/how-to-convert-97-of-visitors-who-do-not-fill-out-the-contact-form/

======
JoeAltmaier
Creepy in the extreme. If I visited a website and didn't identify myself, and
then got an email from them, I'd block their domain. This is NSA-style spying,
masquerading as good marketing.

